# Other health News 20/03/09



## Admin (Mar 20, 2009)

*On reflection, your mirror may be lying*
You've spent an hour in front of the mirror making sure that you look perfect. But don't be fooled. No matter how good you think you look, anyone else we be confronted.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ask-mirror-whos-fairest--brain-tell-lies.html

*Hospital wall of shame*
The suspended boss of Stafford Hospital, where hundreds died on casualty wards, will receive ?15,000 a month while an inquiry investigates his conduct. Experts say Martin Yeates, chief executive of Mid Staffordshire NHS Trust, will also benefit from a gold-plated ?2million pension pot worth around ?70,000 a year, and a tax-free lump sum of ?200,000.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-suspended-boss-Third-World-NHS-hospital.html

*All older men may be given screening for prostate cancer* 
Experts argue that the risk of causing unnecessary anxiety for the thousands of men whose cancer would never need treatment could outweigh the benefits in lives saved.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/5012459/Prostate-screening-the-debate.html

*Satnav for people with dementia*
A psychiatrist is pioneering sat navs for dementia suffering OAPs.
It is hoped the treatment could provide patients with more freedom to go out safely.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2326293.ece

*How mums can struggle for years to lose baby flab*
Celebrity mothers often boast that they could fit into their skinny jeans within weeks of giving birth. But a study has revealed that ordinary women are not impressed by their achievements - and have little desire to emulate them.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/89890/How-mums-can-struggle-for-years-to-lose-baby-flab-
* 
Meat linked to sight loss*
Eating too much red meat can raise the risk of blindness by half, say experts. A study has found those consuming 10 or more portions a week are nearly 50 per cent more likely to get age-related macular degeneration (AMD).
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/03/19/meat-linked-to-sight-loss-115875-21209496/

*Drink has replaced earlier evils as the scourge of nation's health*
Indiscriminate taxation is no answer to Britain's drink problem. What we really need is a sense of responsibility, says Max Davidson.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/5002345/Time-for-a-little-sober-reflection-on-alcohol.html

*Vaccine that promises to wipe out hayfever for good*
A jab to end the misery of hay fever could be available within two years. The vaccine requires just four injections over three weeks, in contrast to the current treatment which involves up to 90 jabs over three to five years.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1162536/The-vaccine-promises-wipe-hay-fever-good.html

*Breast cancer payouts over link to shift work*
Denmark has begun compensating dozens of breast cancer sufferers who say their illness was brought on by working night shifts, setting a precedent that could have implications for compensation claims elsewhere in the world.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/mar/17/breast-cancer-night-shifts-denmark

*Vegetarians have lower cancer risk, claims study*
A vegetarian diet may help to protect against cancer, a UK study has suggested. Doctors already recommend eating a diet that is high in fruit and vegetables and low in red and processed meat in order to maintain overall health.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...etarians-could-have-lower-risk-of-cancer.html


----------

